# Nuclear distruction!!!!



## COWHER (Dec 21, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://omgvids.com/nuc.html">http://omgvids.com/nuc.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## dorton (Dec 21, 2007)

WOW, thats all I have to say :shock:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 21, 2007)

dang!!!!!


----------



## DZLife (Dec 22, 2007)

BOOOM!!!


----------



## Mike (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow.


----------

